# FS: Hemianthus and Hygrophila



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I have for sale:
Just got them off the tank this afternoon. Hoping for a quick sale so that I don't have to waste them or having to temporarily put them back in the tank.
They are healthy. These patches grew in about a week time. They have been grown floating but they can grow on the substrate as well.
Dinner plate patch of Hemianthus Micranthemoides (Baby tears/Pearl grass or weed).
Dinner plate patch of Micranthemum Umbrosum.
About a dozen stems of Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis 53B
Quite a few stems of Sunset Hygro

$15 for all.

Hemianthus Micranthemoides

















Micranthemum Umbrosum

















Hygrophila Corymbosa Siamensis '53B'


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy crap  That is one sweet deal...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, awesome deal.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Hmm would either of the first two plants grow low to form a carpet in 2wpg?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Micranthemum Umbrosum will carpet fine, its a bit invasive some find though.

Hemianthus Micranthemoides will carpet, but it prefers to grow up if you let it. so keep trimming it low and it'll grow out. when you are happy with where its at, you can let it grow out a bit longer so it wont spread as quickly.

With either at your lighting you'll find it slower growing than what others would say, but it'll probably grow fine. It is quite a portion to start out a carpet with so it shouldn't be much of a concern. Just ensure it gets full unshaded light at first, so it'll root nicely.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Plant package on hold.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

that Micranthemum Umbrosum pic looks so yummy looks like salad lol really nice and healthy plants u got my friend


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol, thanks but I never tried eating them.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Lol, thanks but I never tried eating them.


There is always a first time  lol


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Plant package sold.


----------

